

How to create SSH 'bookmarks' - mvip
http://viktorpetersson.com/2010/12/05/ssh-tips-how-to-create-ssh-bookmarks/

======
rwolf
When I read articles like this, I always feel sheepish for not knowing more
about tools I use all day. Great tidbit!

Did anyone else find that giant banner with an inspirational slogan and an
image of the robot they sell at Best Buy a little distracting? It doesn't
appear to be a banner ad...

